# My dog has severe IBD - what next



## samsgr (Dec 4, 2009)

Had a call from the specialist today with the results of the biopsies.

She will also be sending a report to my vet, yourself and me. The biopsies have shown the following:

- mild IBD in abdomen
- severe IBD in small bowel
- moderate to severe in large bowel
- no bacteria issues (ie sibo, helicobacter pylori etc)

So not great at all.

She has proposed that he be prescribed a stomach lining liquid, also steroids for a 3 month period (hopefully we will be ok on them without too many side effects); also a prescribed diet - prescription z/d diet, wet/and dry or wet if he wont eat the dry.

So in light of the above it is fairly worrying for us in terms of ongoing treatment/costs etc, of course he does need this treatment as he is so young it could otherwise be potentially fatal if not managed correctly.

Any experiences?


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi,im sorry iv no advise,as iv no experience of this,but im sure Rona and some others who do, will be along to help soon.Its good you have a diagnosis,as you can now manage the IBD.I hope all goes well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

No, this is what our vet did to Muddy, it's the old fashioned treatment.
Our vet eventually rang a specialist in America and was given up to date methods of controlling this.
Please either push them to look into this further or get another opinion.
You did see the pics that I put of Muddy I hope, this is what the steroids did to him.
My OH is more knowledgeable on this as it's his dog and he dealt with the vets.
If you would like him to discuss this with you, I'm sure that when he is available, he will be happy to help


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

> Any experiences?


Unfortunately yes, however I really feel for you because my dog was diagnosed at 16 with this, we had three years of managing it. Lots of ups and downs. We never got to a point where she could be weaned off the steroids. They saved her life without a doubt because she lost *so* much body condition in a very short space of time and the steroids controlled everything. Sadly at the dose she was at with long term use she developed cushings but that's a whole other story!

Anyway, it was trial and error for what would work for her diet wise. Oddly she reacted worst with Hills I/D (blood/mucuous in her watery stools) and also threw up with the NatureDiet hypoallergenic stuff. The "go to" meal of choice when she had an episode was Butchers Tripe and plain chicken as she handled that very well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

jenniferx said:


> Unfortunately yes, however I really feel for you because my dog was diagnosed at 16 with this, we had three years of managing it. Lots of ups and downs. We never got to a point where she could be weaned off the steroids. They saved her life without a doubt because she lost *so* much body condition in a very short space of time and the steroids controlled everything. Sadly at the dose she was at with long term use she developed cushings but that's a whole other story!
> 
> Anyway, it was trial and error for what would work for her diet wise. Oddly she reacted worst with Hills I/D (blood/mucuous in her watery stools) and also threw up with the NatureDiet hypoallergenic stuff. The "go to" meal of choice when she had an episode was Butchers Tripe and plain chicken as she handled that very well.


How long ago was this, the treatment has only changed fairly recently


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Rona-

Began in 2005 and she died in the summer of 2008.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

jenniferx said:


> Rona-
> 
> Began in 2005 and she died in the summer of 2008.


Yes Muddy had his 2007/2008 and the new treatment was only just discovered then


----------



## samsgr (Dec 4, 2009)

Rona -what is the new treatment ?

I really not sure about the hills z/d diet - he seems to be doing well on the naturediet. dont want to make it worse, but how can you argue with a vet?

he is skinny and lacking muscle /bulk but generally he is a happy soul - really concerned about steroid use and changing diet, would prefer to keep him on ND and some sterod use at least


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

Have a look at this thread particularly posts 21 and 24 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/86728-golden-retriever-ibs-4.html

If you want to discuss it with your vet, print this and say you have been talking to someone who has treated there dog in this manner with great success 
Inflammatory Bowel Disease (IBD) in Dogs

sulfasalazine is he key drug


----------



## samsgr (Dec 4, 2009)

hi
thanks will read - must add he doesnt have diarrhoea with his ibd just sickness - i thought sulfasalazine is more for the diarrhoea kind?


----------



## alysonandhedley (Oct 29, 2009)

Just wanted to say good luck with this one. Im sure that with lots of research you can sort this.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

samsgr said:


> hi
> thanks will read - must add he doesnt have diarrhoea with his ibd just sickness - i thought sulfasalazine is more for the diarrhoea kind?


Yes you are right, ours had it both ends, but you said yours has it in the large bowel, I fear it will only get worse.


----------



## Karsie (Jun 12, 2009)

Not quite the same, but i have crohns disease and it basically has the same treatments as IBD that your dog has been offered.

If possible stay away from steroids, they are good at treating flares, but their side effects are just so bad and it is hard for us as humans to wean off them, i imagine harder for our furry friends cause they cant tell us when they start to feel bad we have to wait for the nastier symptoms to show face 

Sulfasalasize is a good drug (again from human view point lol) others that i have been on over the years that are of the same family are slazopirine and olsalazine (not sure if they are spelt right...) 

Slightly off topic but i am treated in a totally different way now using an immuno-suppresant drug and it really helps keep all the nasties away. Not sure if their has been any reasearch done using these types of med's with our furry friends but thought it was worth a mention when all the other treatments are similar!

I hope both you and your little 'un find a treatment and diet that suit him soon, oh and if he is doing well on the food you are feeding him i wouldnt been keen to change it either, remember they are the vets but you know your dog best


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

How is your boy doing?


----------



## samsgr (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi
Well today he started on hills z/d ultra tinned food - he ate it but not sure if I would!! Nothing as tasty looking as the naturediet.
He also started on the 5mg prednisone twice a day - with antipepsin liquid. How can I argue with a vet - just want to try and get him well.

Need to see how he goes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

Best of luck.
ours lost a lot of fur and his pads fell off his feet, so beware


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

Hope he starts to feel better soon. I also have crohns disease and it's horrible enough for me let alone a poor dog who can't tell u where it hurts


----------



## samsgr (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi
I shall be watching him very closely, thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

I wish you the best of luck.
Please keep me updated on progress


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Hope you get it managed and under control!

My dog responded amazingly to prednisone-almost miraculously, it really did save her life and she actually had minimal symptoms on it for up until a year, but it did ultimately "replace" one condition with another. 

Keep us updated!


----------

